# Firefox 57: Aktivitätenverfolgung blocks GoogleMaps-Anbindung in iframe



## SilencerandLois (8. Dez 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mit meinem Firefox 57.0.2 ein "Problem": Standardmäßig ist dort die Aktivitätenverfolgrung aktiviert. Seit der FF57-Version funktioniert auf meiner HP die Anbindung von Google-Maps nicht mehr. Google-Maps ist via iframe eingebunden.

Grundsätzliche Frage: Kennt ihr das Problem?

Danke und viele Grüße
Martin


----------

